# digital hydrometer



## croppy (Nov 11, 2010)

so do they exist? i have been looking for a little bit to see if i can find one but with no luck, if anyone knows of a digital hydrometer please let me know, it seems like it would be harder to break than a glass tube lol

-dan-


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 11, 2010)

Yes there is. Pick one up for me. They're only @$20,000.00

Manual is fine for now.


----------



## croppy (Nov 11, 2010)

Well if you would have posted a link I would have gotten one but I guess its to late now lol, I wonder if 20,000 is worth it, I guess I'll find out if I can ever afford that

-dan-


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Nov 11, 2010)

Not as accurate as a hydrometer,but probably less breakable:

*Brewballs*


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 11, 2010)

I would love to have one but manual is fine. Besides it's a hobby. Getting one might make it more business like and no longer a good time.

Now if someone could get one that won't spin as I try to read it I'd be real happy.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 12, 2010)

Closest you're going to get to one is a refractometer. There's lots of threads on those if you do a search.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 12, 2010)

I would stick with a digital refractometer. You can get them for about $100 and up. The digital hydrometers are much more expensive although you can get them for uner $2000 for one that only goes down to 1.000


----------



## JohnT (Nov 12, 2010)

I just wish that I could find a hydrometer that has nice and big print. My eyes are not what they used to be. It SUCKS getting old.


----------



## Sirs (Nov 12, 2010)

JohnT said:


> I just wish that I could find a hydrometer that has nice and big print. My eyes are not what they used to be. It SUCKS getting old.



AMEN on the sucks getting old part


----------



## grapeman (Nov 12, 2010)

JohnT said:


> I just wish that I could find a hydrometer that has nice and big print. My eyes are not what they used to be. It SUCKS getting old.


 

My wife says she wishes I still had the body of a 20 year old. I tell her I wish I did also. I then ask if she knows where I could find any since she hasn't been 20 in over 30 years now!


----------



## JohnT (Nov 12, 2010)

grapeman said:


> My wife says she wishes I still had the body of a 20 year old. I tell her I wish I did also. I then ask if she knows where I could find any since she hasn't been 20 in over 30 years now!



I had to read this one twice, but I finally got it...


----------



## Luc (Nov 12, 2010)

JohnT said:


> I just wish that I could find a hydrometer that has nice and big print. My eyes are not what they used to be. It SUCKS getting old.



Get a refractometer !!!!

Place a drop of wine on the glass, put your digital photocam to the ocular and make a pic. Enlarge that on the screen of your cam and bingo !!!!!!
Actually you can do that with your hydrometer to but a refractometer is a lot more handy.

Refractometers are cheap nowadays and the best measuring tool available.

Read my complete story on it (including pics taken from readings with my digital cam) here:

http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2010/04/refractometer.html


Luc


----------



## Boyd (Nov 12, 2010)

Sirs said:


> AMEN on the sucks getting old part



Getting old beats the hell out of the alterative tho.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 12, 2010)

Boyd said:


> Getting old beats the hell out of the alterative tho.



Aint that the truth!


----------

